# Hived my package yesterday.



## Petejd (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello all: I hived my first 3 lbs package yesterday. I have a screened bottom board and didn't put the apm board in. Some of the bees are clustered under the hive. Not sure if this is going to be a problem. My question, should I put the apm board in and make them find the entrance? Any suggestions? Thanks..


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Put the board in, once they learn the entrance you shouldn't have a problem with the sbb. Right now they think that's it.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome from the Upstate!


----------



## Petejd (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank-you for the information. I brushed off the bees and replaced the board. Seemed to work. Thanks.


----------



## Petejd (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank-you for the greeting. This should be an adventure..


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Petejd said:


> Thank-you for the greeting. This should be an adventure..


Yes sir it should be. You are a few days ahead of me. 4 package installation on the 30th. Come on up and help!


----------



## Petejd (Mar 2, 2013)

I am going up to Hickory, NC next week to help a friend hive his. Should be fun!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Pete!


----------

